# Van Dessel owners



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

Our team just got sponsored by them and having a hard time finding reviews of them. Anyone here that owns one let me know what you think of em and feel free to post some pics.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Super*

Have a VD Kermis with Ultegra and Mavic K's - columbus airplane tubing with carbon rear end - very fast - alpha Q fork, seatpost and stem.

I am 6'-4 250 - bike is terrfic - stable, quick and pretty comfortable - I have an 04 R3000 Canondale - couldn't use the K's with that rig ( way to jarring) but can with this one much to my disbeleif as the tubes are highly manipulated - always get positive coments on this bike.

The Cannondale frame is for sale!


----------



## LeeWald (Dec 20, 2006)

*Add on question - Gin and Trombones?*

Is anyone riding the Gin and Trombones cross bike? What do you like about it? I'm interested in buying one since my team gets a good deal on them but would love some reviews of the bike


----------

